# How I make my Bread - Real Estate Photography



## Meysha (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, I've sold out. :lmao: I've started my own Real Estate Photography Business in Brisbane. You can have a look at my temporary site here: www.TravellingPhotographers.com I should be getting a designer to fix it up in a couple of months.

And, I wouldn't normally post in this section, but TwistMyArm told me to come in here and show everyone what I've been up to. 

And yep it's not all about creativity, but I just love doing it. 

So here are a few pics from houses I've done. Any critiques would be greatly appreciated as always. A friend of mine said to make sure it doesn't look like I'm walking up hill in the rooms. hehehhe  it's so tough with the big wide angle lenses and tiny rooms. I'm sometimes too scared to make the rooms look too big, otherwise the buyer will come in and be so disappointed in the house.

















and here's an ex-display house I did last week:
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 7, 2007)

looks good, are any of these HDR? they seem hdr...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 7, 2007)

wow... looking at them on this different computer to my usual editing one has pointed out some obvious distortion I didn't see before, my screen must be on an angle in my office! *eeek* ... and some bad jpeg compression.

ah well.. more things to add to the list. hehe.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 7, 2007)

Good HDR or Bad HDR??? hehehe that is the question.

But Nah they're not really HDR in the sense of combining multiple images.

They were RAW photos though, and I definitely used a fair bit of "fill light" while editing. And also brought the luminance down in the blue skies to really make them rich.


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 7, 2007)

in this situation i would say good hdr, From my knowledge HDR is always good for real estate photos because you can see things that you wouldnt see otherwise, like maybe that balcony outside the bedroom, the fill light thing probably gave it that quality, what they remind me of most actually is sony's built in dynamic range optimizer on the alpha, i dont really use it much, but from the sample photos on their site, it seemed to have the same qualities as your photos, rich blue skies, and well lit foreground objects, (no blown out highlights) anyway, very nice photos!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool shots, 

My only advice would be to shoot the interiors at dusk and turn on the lamp lights in the room with really low wattage bulbs. You will warm up the room, and the sky wont be blown out !! 

plus outside sky will look purple or blue !!!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep I would do that... and have tried. Except, being as urgent as real estate is, I won't be able to pick the day I shoot the houses on. So I've got no control on the weather. 
Also the sunlight here is pretty harsh all the time, and sunsets aren't like anything possible at higher latitudes - so our charming lovely blue skies just before sunset are pretty non existent.

So because our sun is so harsh - I've have to use my studio lights to lighten up the inside enough, normal light bulbs won't cut it, so the windows aren't over exposed. Although I was having trouble with my lights - see another thread in Beyond the Basics. But that's all sorted now. 

Go the aussie sun.


----------



## weber (Aug 8, 2007)

nice shots Meysha, but remember about avoiding distorsions. In this kind of photography there is some rules you should remember. Some distorsions are unaceptable for client. 

If you realy think about makeing money on this business you should purchase some shift-lens.

But, as I said - some of thesse are good shots


----------



## chrisb2794 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been considering the same venture. Care to share what's in your bag? 
Also, what is your work load (houses per week)?


----------



## Pixie42 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with making a living like this! Good photos make or break a sale, so you're really doing some good. I think they are really good pictures.


----------



## droyz2000 (Aug 14, 2007)

These shots are very nice and amazing compared to what most real estate shots are. Most of the time I think of real estate pictures as being crappy but these are far from that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## glaston (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah you've got some nice images here.
Nothing to scoff at definitely!

There's NOTHING wrong with making a living like this! Not a damn thing.
I'm sure we can all think of many worse ways to make a living.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 25, 2007)

glaston said:


> Yeah you've got some nice images here.
> Nothing to scoff at definitely!
> 
> There's NOTHING wrong with making a living like this! Not a damn thing.
> I'm sure we can all think of many worse ways to make a living.



Yes, like having to stoop so low that we force ourselves to photograph nude women!? Oh, the humanity!! I feel so horrible for those photographers


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

These pictures are excellant.
If only you knew how bad these types of pictures are on my local relators site (the site doesnt even work half the time).

Makes me think that they'd be thrilled to have someone take good pictures around here.

Of course mine would never be as good.

So keep up the good work!!!


----------



## digital flower (Aug 26, 2007)

How much do they want for the place? :mrgreen:


----------



## fmw (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like the shot of the deck. Nicely done.

-Pete


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 30, 2007)

I had NO IDEA that people get paid for doing real estate photos!!! If I may ask, what is the usual rate? Do they pay you per photo, per house, etc?


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep at it Kid.  A few technical tweaks and you're home free.


----------

